# Kingdom Of Hearts



## vanessa_winner (Jul 29, 2003)

I love this game what do you think of all the voices they gave the final fantasy characters? I love Squall's voice it was so amazing to hear him talk!! i'm to obssesed i know but the game was so cool


----------



## Arc_Angel (Aug 1, 2003)

I've never played the game and I want to!!!!! 

Will go and buy it when I have some money 

they talk  *must buy it, must buy it, must buy it!!*


----------



## vanessa_winner (Aug 2, 2003)

yea you have to arcy!!
squall has a voice & cloud does cloud's is amazing & sephiroph & aeris & yuffie & selphie!! the game is part disney but it didn't matter to me my squall talked! lol i love it


----------



## Arc_Angel (Aug 3, 2003)

I'll have to buy it then as selphie is my all time fav character


----------



## vanessa_winner (Aug 6, 2003)

lol you like selphie, she's really small in that game though it's odd it's like she went chibi but i think they did good with her voice


----------



## Arc_Angel (Aug 10, 2003)

that sounds cool
I'll be saving up my money tfor this then


----------



## vanessa_winner (Aug 12, 2003)

you'd better lol


----------



## SilverCaladan (Aug 13, 2003)

yea kingdom hearts is a great game, i mean any game where you get to talk to winnie the pooh, fight Jafar, or wander through the Nightmare Before Christmas world is just sweet.

and its really good for something disney related 

i dont like how the view works though.... it just switches all on its own when you dont want it to and messes up some competitions. like the barrel one in the first time you go to Olympus... my brother lost so many times because the view would just switch on him in the last second and he would run out of time.


----------



## Cloud Strife (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vanessa_winner _
> *I love this game what do you think of all the voices they gave the final fantasy characters? I love Squall's voice it was so amazing to hear him talk!! i'm to obssesed i know but the game was so cool *



I heard that the guy who does squalls voice is the guy who plays Angel in... Angel. I'll have to check that out.

And I thought it was realy cool to hear Cloud speak personaly.


----------



## vanessa_winner (Aug 13, 2003)

cloud's voice was awesome er... people at my school made fun of sephiroph's voice though.. poor sephiroph even though he's crazy


----------



## Arc_Angel (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Kingdom Of Hearts*



> _Originally posted by Cloud Strife _
> *
> 
> I heard that the guy who does squalls voice is the guy who plays Angel in... Angel. I'll have to check that out.
> ...



really, wow, never expected that

I didn't know Sephiroth was supposed to be crazy - well it has been a while since I played the game!


----------



## Cloud Strife (Aug 13, 2003)

I haven't got to the part yet with Sephiroth but ya, he's definitly one crazy brainwashed character:rolly2: .


----------



## vanessa_winner (Aug 14, 2003)

lol one of my friends dressed up like him for this anime party thing. I don't really have a liking for sephi should have put seifer almasy in the game much better character heh he's crazy too! lol they put squall in with selphie in that game with all a bunch of final fantasy 7 characters i feel bad for him since he never sees selphie he's all alone


----------



## Arc_Angel (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey I've just bought the game and you never guess who does Squall's voice - David Borenaz <drool> I bet he sounds sexy


----------



## vanessa_winner (Sep 8, 2003)

my squallness arcy!! lol that guy has to be hot^^


----------



## Cloud Strife (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arc_Angel _
> *Hey I've just bought the game and you never guess who does Squall's voice - David Borenaz <drool> I bet he sounds sexy  *



Ya, I already said that though :rolly2:


----------



## vanessa_winner (Sep 9, 2003)

lol cloud have you been playing it still?


----------



## Cloud Strife (Sep 9, 2003)

No, Im at the little mermaid level.


----------



## vanessa_winner (Sep 10, 2003)

heh i'm at the same part...but i'm at the boss blah she's hard...


----------



## SilverCaladan (Sep 11, 2003)

I agree.... stupid Ursula


----------



## vanessa_winner (Sep 11, 2003)

lol i assume your at that part to silver


----------



## SilverCaladan (Sep 11, 2003)

lol yea... i stopped playing when my bro bought .hack//infection though


----------



## vanessa_winner (Sep 14, 2003)

heh i stopped playing when i bought ff10


----------



## Cloud Strife (Sep 14, 2003)

Hmmm, I need to finish FF10


----------



## vanessa_winner (Sep 15, 2003)

my brother killed ff10 on me he saved over it on me


----------



## SilverCaladan (Sep 15, 2003)

haha that sucks


----------



## Cloud Strife (Sep 15, 2003)

Ya that does suck


----------



## vanessa_winner (Sep 15, 2003)

i really need to stop lending my stuff..


----------



## SilverCaladan (Sep 15, 2003)

you'd think you would have learned your lesson by now


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Sep 18, 2003)

heh good job Nessa...-.-' I havent gotten far in that kingdom hearts game...I basically just got to cloud and spent the week I had it fighting the god damned three headed dog thing just so I could hear cloud talk more...I suck...


----------



## vanessa_winner (Sep 26, 2003)

heh you didn't want to hurt cloud lol
almost as bad as me standing there letting squall beat me up just so i didn't have to hurt him... heheh he's so hot ^_^


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Sep 26, 2003)

sad thing was in your game I went and kicked clouds ass just to see what he'd say to me....all he did was make groaning noises....


----------



## vanessa_winner (Sep 29, 2003)

it's sad.. hercules touched his.. ah i'm not going to say it it's so cruel...


----------



## SilverCaladan (Sep 29, 2003)

*pats softly* Its okay


----------



## vanessa_winner (Sep 29, 2003)

lol it wasn't as bad for me as it was meg heh i just wanted to go see squall all the time in my game ^_^


----------

